# Metal building



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Being in a rural community we do lots of metal building repaints. This year we have more then ever which is great because the profit margin on them is excellent. Here's a a couple we've done.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice work.They look great.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

This roof we did was probably 50% rusted. Don't have before pics on my phone but it was in bad shape.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

looks great ... what products did you use?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Great looking work!


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> looks great ... what products did you use?


Corroseal rust converter, stixs over any fixed rust spots, and 2 coats SW DTM. I never did metal buildings until I was on my own so I am curious how others here paint these?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I just finished priming the roof on this petroleum bulk plant. Sprayed 7,500 sq yesterday, my legs are sore this morning! 
Rustolem rusty metal primer is still my favorite for dealing with rust. In this climate, it will hold for a long time.

The siding wasn't rusty at all, just chalky. It got washed then a coat of Seal Krete to lock down any remaining chalk. Finished with A100 satin.


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

We do a fair amount of canopy decking. Always use pro-cryl primer followed by sher-cryl finish, holds up very good:thumbsup:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

The Pro-Cryl is some awesome stuff. Excellent adhesion on slick surfaces. It probably the best all around metal primer that I've used. 

I don't use it much on heavily rusted stuff, because of the necessary of using a converter first. With RMP, or Khem Kromic you can just clean, prime, and paint.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> The Pro-Cryl is some awesome stuff. Excellent adhesion on slick surfaces. It probably the best all around metal primer that I've used.
> 
> I don't use it much on heavily rusted stuff, because of the necessary of using a converter first. With RMP, or Khem Kromic you can just clean, prime, and paint.


Where do you get the rmp and khem kromic?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

MIZZOU said:


> Where do you get the rmp and khem kromic?


 Rusty metal primer is kind of hard to find in quantity, but they always have a few gallons at lowes or hd. The 40 gallons for that roof were ordered from the local hardware store. 

Khem kromic is an SW product. Similar to the RMP but xylene based and almost twice as expensive.


----------

